# HID on 08 Altima sedan



## drnissan (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought a new 08 altima 2.5SL. I really wanted the HID lights but they were only available on the 3.5. Does anyone know if you can just buy the necessary factory parts to do a conversion to HID? I know what parts are needed but I just don't know if this is a direct swap. Also, Can the same housings be used? Thanks for any info you can provide


----------



## ankitp (Dec 24, 2007)

You should look into retrofitting projectors, but any after market plug and play kit should work.


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

drnissan said:


> I bought a new 08 altima 2.5SL. I really wanted the HID lights but they were only available on the 3.5. Does anyone know if you can just buy the necessary factory parts to do a conversion to HID? I know what parts are needed but I just don't know if this is a direct swap. Also, Can the same housings be used? Thanks for any info you can provide


The same housings shouldn't but can be used. you will create lots of glare if you put a kit in those housings. Better off as Ankit posted to retrofit projectors or bite the bullet and get OE ones from the dealer. You might get lucky and find some on egay if you're not in any hurry. I have seen them on there once in a while...

John


----------



## 08altima (Feb 18, 2008)

*HIDs*

you need to buy an HID conversion kit. I went to a local auto store where they do installations and bought the kit and they installed it for me too. i love my lights now


----------



## Monkeyknowitall (Jan 22, 2008)

wat bulb is the altima coupe???...is it H11 for the low beams???


----------



## JD001249 (May 1, 2008)

check out Hid kits, hid conversion kit, hid xenon kit, hid lighting, xenon lighting. I used this site to get my wife's Xenon lights for her 06 altima. I also put in Xenon lights in my fogs of my 05 Escalade. Makes a huge difference on both vehicles.


----------

